
Alibaba's Jack Ma says 12-hour work week could be the norm - nreece
https://www.hindustantimes.com/world-news/billionaire-jack-ma-says-12-hour-work-week-could-be-the-norm/story-aOqXiezZkv6IgrYnsXIF8J.html
======
dalf
Previous related posts:

\- Alibaba’s Jack Ma Defends China’s 996 Schedule (12 April 2019):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19645729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19645729)
(scmp.com)

\- Jack Ma defends the 'blessing' of a 12-hour working day(15 April 2019):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19668671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19668671)
(bbc.co.uk)

\- Alibaba founder Jack Ma says staff should work 12 hours a day, six days a
week(16 April 2019):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19691793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19691793)
(abc.net.au)

\- China’s Grueling Formula for Success: 9-9-6(22 Feb. 2017):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16573978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16573978)
(wsj.com)

------
rorykoehler
Isn't he a proponent of 996?

